# Ayuda Sumador Restador con 74ls83 de un solo digito.



## jaoms (Jun 22, 2011)

Tengo problemas con el diseño del circuito (esta diseñado en el programa de simulacion ISIS), cuando los signos son distintos, algunos resultados son coherentes, pero una mayoria tanto en la suma y en la resta no los puedo obtener, les dejo el circuito....... este se lo manipula asi

los dip switch de arriba simbolizan los dos numeros asi mismo su signo, realizando cualquier opcion de suma o resta deberia mostrarme el resultado en los displays de abajo, pero no funciona al 100%

quisiera recibir sus recomendacion y/o modificaciones al circuito

gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola jaoms

Estoy analizando tu circuito.

Dame un poco de tiempo para poder sugerirte algo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaoms (Jun 23, 2011)

Dale muchas gracias por la ayuda de antemano.....

Espero alguna sugerencia o solucion a mi problema


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola jaoms 

Cuando se trata de sumar mezclas de números negativos y/o positivos el circuito es algo difícil.
Como en los circuitos integrados solo hay sumadores hay que considerar algunos detalles:
Si se suma (+1) + (+2)= +3 se efectúa una suma, el resultado es positivo.
Si se suma (–1) + (+2)= +1 se efectúa una suma con el complemento a 2 del número menor.
Si se suma (+1) + (-2)= -1 se efectúa una suma con el complemento a 2 del número menor.
Si se suma (-1) +  (-2)= -3 se efectúa una suma, el resultado es negativo.

Nota como el valor de sumandos no importan, solo sus signos.
Si se suma (+2) + (+1)= +3 se efectúa una suma, el resultado es positivo.
Si se suma (–2) + (+1)= -1 se efectúa una suma con el complemento a 2 del número menor.
Si se suma (+2) + (-1)= +1 se efectúa una suma con el complemento a 2 del número menor.
Si se suma (-2) +  (-1)= -3 se efectúa una suma, el resultado es negativo.
Seguramente todo lo anterior ya lo sabías.

Entonces debes tener 3 sumadores.
El que suma A + B.
El que suma A + el complemento a 2 de B.
El que suma B + el complemento a 2 de A.
Lo que se sale de este contexto es cuando los 2 números tienen signos negativos.
En este caso se suma A + B y se pasa el signo negativo al resultado.

O, un solo sumador que efectúe las operaciones arriba mencionadas.

En tu circuito cuando los 2 números son negativos los complentas a 1 y los sumas; a este resultado de esa suma le sumas 1 por medio del sumador U6, pero en este caso se debería sumar 2.
Sin embargo hay que ver paso a paso lo que se va efectuando, 

Vamos a suponer una suma de (–1) + (-2) = -3.
0001 + 0010 luego los complementas abajo:
1110 + 1101 y los sumas abajo:
001110+ (14)
001101= (13)
011011   (27) +1 que viene del sumador U12 = 28 11100

como ves, desde las compuertas OR exclusivas, U3 y U4, viene lo que hay que mejorar.
Si no le sumaras ese 1 que llega a U6 De U12 el resultado sería el correcto. Pero hay otras cosas por mejorar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 23, 2011)

Talves de ayude revisalo


----------



## jaoms (Jun 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos

Estuvo muy buena la aclaracion y despues de un analisis mas detallado acerca de la suma y resta binaria!! pude llegar a una buena aproximacion de conseguir el disenio q espero, aunq no funciona en casos excepcionales, este circuito funciona aproximadamente al 90% de los resultados 

Todavia espero alguna recomendacion o sugerencia para lograr 100% de funcionamiento correcto del circuito

De momento les dejo el disenio ya modificado........ 

jeje vale la aclaracion al momento de subir el archivo me equivoque.... no deberia decir 7490 mas bien deberia ser 7483, disculpas... pero el circuito es el mismo q venimos tratando en este tema


----------



## lalofarak (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola, buenas noches, les hablo desde Colombia.
Estudio Electrónica, y bueno, tengo que hacer un circuito sumador y restador con un 74ls83,
un display y 74ls47, así mismo como adjunte en el archivo.

---Los LED de proteus equivalen, LED BLUE pertenecen a ''A''. De izquierda a derecha equivalen a 8-4-2-1
Los LED YELLOW pertenecen a ''B'', de izquierda a derecha equivalen 8-4-2-1

---Las condiciones son, que el Carry 0: cuando esta en '0' (GND) lógico me sume,
y cuando esta en '1' lógico (VCC) me reste.

---Cuando la suma da mas de 16 hay entra a jugar el CARRY 4, que vale 16 es decir...
Si se suma 1111 + 1111 = 11110.
Pero como tengo un solo display y no saldrá el número 30.
Se le pone un led con una resistencia a tierra al CARRY 4, que vale 16.
Eso lo que hace es que a los 30 que dio le resta automáticamente 16,
entonces 30-16= 14. 14 si aparecería en el display.
OJO. CARRY4 solo se activa si la suma de ''A'' Y ''B'' da mas de 16

---En este caso, se sumaría o restaría a-b.
Como se ve en la imagen adjunta, cada led es para saber cuanto hay en números binario encendidos.
Siempre se dará un numero a (a) y otro número a (b)... Ejemplo: en 'a' pongo 1000 y en 'b' 0001
Para que sume CARRY 0 en '0'. en el display tendría que aparecer 9.
El problema es el siguiente...
Así nos dio el circuito el profesor, tal cual como esta en proteus adjunto.
Pero me falta agregarle algo mas, que no se que es, para que funcione bien.
Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.

(No le quiten nada de lo que ya está. Solo es agregarle para que funcione al 100%)


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola lalofarak

Ese circuito que les dio el profesor no puede hacer lo que pretendes.
Las entradas A y B del sumador 74LS83 están permanentemente conectadas al Vcc.
Así que siempre tendrá en esas entradas A = 1111 y B = 1111 son lo que en sus salidas S tendremos 1E.
El 1 es del carry.

No entiendo a qué le llamas CARRY4.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

